# New boat



## gregT (Apr 25, 2007)

This is the beginning post to show what I have to start with.  I just picked up the boat and Gamefisher engine from Tom_In_Orl today.  I had enough time to run to the store to get the fiberglass and get the motor apart.  Here is the boat sitting on coolers in my garage.









Looks so professional on the coolers


















The transom.  We are going to cut a portion of it out, reseal all the way around and then put a new reinforcement board on the back for the engine









Front of the boat where there needs some patching









Closer look at the portion that needs to be patched









Engine with the cover off.  We have a few ideas for the engine.  But have to get an external tank and line before we can test the engine to see where it needs work.


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

All I see is a "Big Deck" in your future. Deck it! My 13 footer looked like that once too.

Joe


----------



## gregT (Apr 25, 2007)

Decking it isnt in my plans right now. Have bigger fish to fry, and I dont think my fishing style requires a deck right now. As Tom reminded me today, it is a lowsider.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks like you are having fun all ready. 

Here is a link to the motor parts. In case you are going to tackle it yourself.

http://www3.sears.com/

Good luck.


----------



## gregT (Apr 25, 2007)

Ya, we are going to tackle the engine. Dont think we will need any parts from sears. Think it might be air getting into the carb from the internal fuel tank lines that still exist.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

There is a shut off valve that switches between the two. Follow the fuel line and you will see it.


----------



## PJWIUSKIFFER (May 10, 2007)

Not sure if I would rish life and limb in this thing


----------



## gregT (Apr 25, 2007)

It isn't seaworthy yet, but it will be very soon


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

Better see if it's "creek" worthy first...hard to sink in 6 inches of water.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Better see if it's "creek" worthy first...hard to sink in 6 inches of water.


I think you just named the boat!

*Creek Worthy*


----------



## gregT (Apr 25, 2007)

I like it...we'll see if it sticks


----------



## gregT (Apr 25, 2007)

Just giving a quick update to the revitalizing of the lowsider










Front with the Jelly sealer. Going to go back over with the resin sealer and smooth out









Back with the resin, once again have to go back over with sander to smooth out










Just a profile shot cuz its I wanted to



Finish up the sanding tonight and tomorrow we take on the engine!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Way to go. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## gregT (Apr 25, 2007)

Quick update since I'm at work.

We got the motor purring(well as purring as a 2cyl is going to). Where the carb hooked up to the cylinder there wasn't a gasket (that was the leaking you probably saw Tom). So we cut out a custom gasket and it idles pretty well now. Can't wait to get it out. Hoping to get it out to the lagoon on Thursday.


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

Great Job! Lets see some pics with some fish blood on it!


----------

